# Smith IO/X lenses foggin between the glass



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

There was some discussion on this I read either here or some place else.....

I seem to remember it being a known issue that the lenses would fog between the glass...... does anyone know of that? Any resolution? 

I've had several I/O lenses, no issues. My wife has IO/S and no issues. 

I got some IO/X and never had a problem until today.

Two different lenses fogged between the glass the second I put them on. Take them off and the fog goes away. I wasn't sweating, hadn't even made my first run yet. 

The only difference today was the temperature. It was the coldest weather I've used them in. 

Sucks, because both my lighter lenses are fogging between the glass..... I'm going to call smith but I thought I'd ask and see what others have been experiencing. :dunno:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya i had a thread about my io fogging. i sold them to my friend and he used them one day and said he had no problem at all. im going tomorrow with him so ill see how they work for him. both my lenses fogged.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It happens when I leave my goggles on my helmet with wet gloves sitting next to them. I now take them off every day and store them in their bag. I also never leave them in my truck over night anymore. It seems like they fog when I leave them out in the cold over night.....


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Weird! 

Mine had been inside for 5 or so days. However I didn't take them out of the pouch. But I didn't think I should have to. I was spring skiing in 45+ degree temps last time out. Not like I was getting face shots all day or anything...

I'm pretty disappointed especially since both are my lighter shade lenses.

509--- let us know what happens when you go out with your buddy. 

At first I just thought I might have been running hot today or something but I don't think so. Even if so.... it shouldn't make the lenses fog between the seal.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The little vent on the lenses will sometimes let moisture in (opposite of it's job :icon_scratch sometimes it corrects and sometimes the lens is garbage from that point on. I've only experienced this on a single lens on my old Phenoms, replacement lens worked perfect, no problems with either of the lenses on my IO/Xs.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I get this sometimes if I forget my goggles in my car or backback overnight, and try to ride the next day. Same goggles. If I remember to bring them inside and dry out, I don't have the problem.

But that doesn't seem to be your issue, I bet a quick call to smith can sort that all out.


----------



## LOTB13 (Jan 8, 2013)

J.Schaef said:


> I get this sometimes if I forget my goggles in my car or backback overnight, and try to ride the next day. Same goggles. If I remember to bring them inside and dry out, I don't have the problem.
> 
> But that doesn't seem to be your issue, I bet a quick call to smith can sort that all out.


Agreed, hit up Smith. If it's fogging between the two lenses it must be something with the little check valve deal


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, pretty sure it's the "porex filter". I talked to smith and they just gave me more dysfunctional lenses. Most of my porex lenses worked in warmer, sunny conditions...except one that fogged even then. Bottom line was I couldn't trust them (nothing worse than being stuck with foggy goggles on a pow day), so I sold my smiths and won't be going back until they get rid of porex.


----------

